# San Cristabol potential problem (Pics updated)



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

I recieved a probable pair of Cristobals last Thursday. Long story short, they are residing in seperate quarantine tanks at the moment. (Actually, I took a 10gallon, and siliconed a piece of glass in the middle making a divider, so there is a frog on either side). The probable female (I am judging on body size, shape, etc.) is nice and fat it seems. However, the males, although he looks ok, backbone is slightly visible. I will go over any specs on each below.

Female: She is nice and plump for the moment. When I first got her, she spent the first day or so in a film canister hiding. However since last Friday she has been out and about, on the ground and on top of the fake plants for the most part. However, she is still slighty skittish. She is more bold than the male however.

Male: The male, as far as I know of has not hidden in any film canisters. On friday I think it was, he spent an hour or so perched on top of the fake plants. However, he has spent perhaps 80% of his time 'hiding' or so it seems in the leaves of the plants in the back corner of the enclosure and doesn't move around very much, except to travel to a different leaf. Would this be normal behavior?

Feeding: I fed them Friday morning, after letting them relax all of thursday. Then again on Saturday morning. Friday each got ~10 D. melonos, and Saturday ~15 melonos. However, tonight it appears that there are still some flies in the tanks. I have seen roughly 5 in the females, but there are most likely more that are hiding in the foilage. I've seen one or two in the males, but there could be more hidden, and he is looking fairly skinny to have eaten 10+ffs. 

I will hopefully have pictures up in an hour or so when the camera is done charging. I just needed to type this up. 

I guess there isn't much anyone can say w/out pics, but if any have any previous experience stories, those would be great. Any advice when pics come/or just whenever would be appreciated. 

Hopefully they (pretty much the male at this point) are doing great and I'm just overreacting and being paranoid which is probable. 

If it becomes clear that they are not eating, I think I will order some Metronidazole from the Frye's and see if that helps. Any suggestions?

Thanks for reading and thank you for any comments in advance.


Here's some pictures of the 'male', as he's the one I'm worried most about.

Sorry about the quality. These were snapped in a rush, and I'm reluctant to get closer so not to stress him anymore.




























How's he looking? To me he looks a little skinny.

However, I just realized something. In their quarantine tank, there is an eighth of an inch space between the divider and the top and I'm finding a lot of ff in the females side (although she is looking fat). I think that ffs from the males side are crawling into the females side. I can't believe I overlooked that. Tommarow morning when I feed I'll stick a paper towel in the crack which should put an end to the problem.

Thanks for looking.

(See this thread for slightly better pictures

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... c&start=15


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Bump. 

To clarify what I was saying before:

The male doesn't appear to be eating. He doesn't look too skinny, nor is he seem to be at a good wieght. I've seen him be very active (climbing on the top of the plants, scaling the back wall of the viv. However, he spends most of his time hiding in the leaves towards the back of the tank. Also, be judging the amount of fruitflies in the evening and comparing that to the amount fed that morning, it doesn't seem that he is eating well. My conclusion as of now is that he is not eating for whatever reason and hiding from the food, probably stressed. 

Does anyone have any advice? I've never had a frog that wouldn't eat before. Is it posible that he is eating a couple ffs and not finding the rest (the plants are pretty dense so he might not be finding the food). He spends a lot of time hiding in the back of the tank. I've seen the most activity out of him in the morning when I get up (7-8ish). 

I will be getting fecals done hopefully soon. Is it a good idea to buy some meds from Frye as well that would stimulate his appitite. Or should I just keep observing what happens to him? 

I recieved the probale pair last week. With the previous owner, the frogs were housed together. Now they are in seperate quarantine enclosures. I know it's easier to quarantine them seperatly, but would they prefer being together since they have been in the past?

Thanks.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Ok I gave in.

First off are you feeding anything other than flies? Do have anything else? 

You better not say no.

Secondly, if you were able to take those pics I'm sure it's given you another (better) chance by now. No?
We can't help you/the frog if you give so little for us to work from.

I take it's not in a planted viv. Plastic plants gave me a slight clue?


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

I just read your first post so some questions you can obviously skip.

But to me it sounds like you have a picky/(once)spoiled pair.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

stchupa said:


> Ok I gave in.
> 
> First off are you feeding anything other than flies? Do have anything else?
> 
> ...


I have Melanos, springtails, and some RFB cultures that I havn't used to feed yet. They are getting some melanos and springs right now. 

I havn't had any picture ops besides that, well, I had a perfect one, but the little guy took off right when I got the camera out. 

They're in a quarantine tank right now, hence the plastic plants. 



stchupa said:


> I just read your first post so some questions you can obviously skip.
> 
> But to me it sounds like you have a picky/(once)spoiled pair.


That may be, I emailed the guy with some questions earlier. 

Now this might sound stupid, but would it be a horrible idea to just put them in their vivarium. Of course, I would only do this once they are eating well, etc. Half of me wants to finish the quarantining as customary, the other half wants to just free them into their permanent home. My reasoning is that if I treat them and put them in the viv and they die, the viv is shot. And if I put them in tonight and lose them, the viv is shot. 

I will probably get at least 1 fecal done before moving them


Anyways, thanks for in the input Stchupa.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

igriega said:


> stchupa said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I gave in.
> ...


Don't stress them out more than needed pics arent that important if you can answer my ?s.





stchupa said:


> I just read your first post so some questions you can obviously skip.
> 
> But to me it sounds like you have a picky/(once)spoiled pair.





> That may be, I emailed the guy with some questions earlier.
> 
> Don't make it sound like (a problem) he was wrong by giving them what they wanted. Or you may get another story since he might not admitt to it.
> 
> Now this might sound stupid, but would it be a horrible idea to just put them in their vivarium. Of course, I would only do this once they are eating well, etc. Half of me wants to finish the quarantining as customary, the other half wants to just free them into their permanent home. My reasoning is that if I treat them and put them in the viv and they die, the viv is shot. And if I put them in tonight and lose them, the viv is shot.


Let me know what they think of the springs before we make this distinction.

Don't "treat" them for anything until you know you have to.

Keep them seperate for now to keep stress as limited as possible. This really seems to be the key element of many problems even w/w/out being parasitized (especially) (for not so much a fear of parasites)



> I will probably get at least 1 fecal done before moving them


Couldn't hurt but even if they're healthy I wouldn't be all to surprized to find some things.



> Also, maybe Ill take down the divider in their temp tank, and put them together and see if this sparks anythign......


Don't rush into anything you might hate yourself for later.




> Anyways, thanks for in the input Stchupa.


[/quote:2ceyf0fy]


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

I forgot to add:

What do you have besides plastic plants in their container.

The floor and hides.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

stchupa said:


> I forgot to add:
> 
> What do you have besides plastic plants in their container.
> 
> The floor and hides.


I have those plants, and several black film canisters in each tank.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

What are you using to keep up the humidity/water from pooling?

Just a glass bottom?


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Just a bedding of organic, 100% bleach free paper towels. Just some of those, and I mist them down a little bit when putting them in.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

That'd work. You should fold them in half and lay then on one half side of the tank so when removing you don't disturb too much and if it gets to dry they can sandwhich themselves in it (added security).

And the springs, are the eating them?


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

stchupa said:


> That'd work. You should fold them in half and lay then on one half side of the tank so when removing you don't disturb too much and if it gets to dry they can sandwhich themselves in it (added security).
> 
> And the springs, are the eating them?


Thats a good idea. I'll try that.

As far as the springtails, I don't honestly know if they are eating them.

I don't really watch them a lot, as I am at school half the day, and I don't want to bother them by hovering around constantly, however, I havnt seen them feeding yet.


----------

